# Upper salt river



## InflatableSteve (Jun 12, 2013)

Not sure of the odds, but we got three permits this year. Unfortunately they were too late in the season and there wasn't enough water. Suppose to be a good winter coming up. Good luck and save a spot for me. : )


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

That depends first on what date you apply for, and second how many other folks apply for the same date. It also depends on if they run the lottery like they did last year...

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f43/salt-river-permits-snow-pack-51406.html

I have known people that get a ton of permits their first season applying. I tend to get lucky if I get one a year....out of a half dozen or so applications.


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

Years ago, Salt permits were a lot easier to get, especially if you had a group to all enter the drawing. Salt has now become a very popular run and with all the dry months lately even if you do hit the permit draw, chances of water is slim to none.


----------



## Jdsampsonite (Dec 7, 2015)

I need to find more people to submit it sounds like. I have 6 people so far. I really want to get drawn this year because they are saying it should be a good snow year.


----------



## Jdsampsonite (Dec 7, 2015)

I will let you know.always room for more.


----------



## Hedge (Jun 22, 2015)

Add me to the list. What dates are we aiming for? This is supposedly the strongest El Nino year in a decade so this should be very good for snowpack in the White Mountains and Salt flows this Spring.


----------



## Jdsampsonite (Dec 7, 2015)

We are targeting launching on a Thursday in March. 10th, 17th, 24th, or 31st.


----------



## Jdsampsonite (Dec 7, 2015)

I am hoping for an awesome year.


----------



## MaxPower (Jun 8, 2008)

I'm in! I ran it once at 850, had a permit for last season, but cancelled for lack of water.


Sent from my iPad using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Jdsampsonite (Dec 7, 2015)

I have not gone all the way down before but I have done the run down to Hudu multiple times and gone down to cibecue creek about 20 times. 

I ran it in September down to cibecue at 300 in my mini raft and made it without getting stuck to much. Last March it was at 600 and we took the 14' with 7 people in it down to hudu. That was a bit of a pain. It was a pain trying to get into that side shoot on overboard.


----------



## InflatableSteve (Jun 12, 2013)

Jdsampsonite said:


> I have not gone all the way down before but I have done the run down to Hudu multiple times and gone down to cibecue creek about 20 times.
> 
> 
> 
> I ran it in September down to cibecue at 300 in my mini raft and made it without getting stuck to much. Last March it was at 600 and we took the 14' with 7 people in it down to hudu. That was a bit of a pain. It was a pain trying to get into that side shoot on overboard.



Yeah I was there this March. We just took our Duckies, so we didn't have a problem. The outfitters were still running their 14' boats. They had to get out and push off a few rocks.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## scooby450 (Dec 4, 2008)

The way things are shaping up so far.....desert river-you never know...

The last time we had this weather pattern the permit season was best in April. Most years I have been shooting for early March for water.

Again, previous time we had this weather the permit season was good through April! And you could actually run all the way through May.

I was up there a couple weeks ago. We may have a really good winter season. Some predict wet and warm. Perhaps a run before permit time!


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

While it's nice you guys are running it at 300 and 850 we launched last winter at 5600. never had so much fun on the salt.


----------



## Jdsampsonite (Dec 7, 2015)

You must have gone in February when all the snow melted after we had the warm rain. I drove by it then and it looked pretty awesome I wished I had my raft. I would do a run in February if that happens again. It must be a whole new experience running it that high.


----------



## Jdsampsonite (Dec 7, 2015)

Is your picture from that run?


----------



## Flohotter (Jun 22, 2010)

Jdsampsonite said:


> Anyone know what the odds of getting drawn for a permit are on the upper salt river?


Odds? Very low to low. I stopped trying years ago, your should save your 10 bucks. 

but seriously, Mania is spot on.


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

Jdsampsonite said:


> Is your picture from that run?


Yes the pic is in Quartzite on Feb 1 we launched Jan 31 after it rained all night. we went all the way to petes pond in 3 hours on day 1, then another 30 miles on day 2 in 5 hours (camped an hour shy of the takeout). a team was running just the daily on Jan 31 and they were finished in 90 minutes.


----------



## Jdsampsonite (Dec 7, 2015)

Wow that is really fast. That must have been one intense ride. I'm sure the river looks a lot different at that level. I'm surprised they could get through Cibecue creek to even get to hudu. I would think you would have to get out at cibecue or go all the way down.


----------



## scooby450 (Dec 4, 2008)

My best through trip was a few years ago in September @ 4800. 13.5 river hours. So good we went up and ran the daily since the girls didn't expect us back until the next day anyway! Biggest water for me on the daily was 10,000 in January quite a while ago...


----------



## wildh2onriver (Jul 21, 2009)

My favorite run was at about 10k as well. Washed out, but big. Slept in the empty commercial outfitters tent the night of the put in as the rain was biblical and the hour was late when we got there. Quartzite was huge, but I was rowing an 18' cat. Saw no other trips that year.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## scooby450 (Dec 4, 2008)

Yes, it gets washed out but the additional speed is thrilling. Exhibition was big standing waves not unlike some GC stuff. The weekend I did it at 10k, I skied, rafted, and rode my dirt bike....I got the wettest biking! Arizona has it's moments!


----------



## Jdsampsonite (Dec 7, 2015)

scooby450 said:


> My best through trip was a few years ago in September @ 4800. 13.5 river hours. So good we went up and ran the daily since the girls didn't expect us back until the next day anyway! Biggest water for me on the daily was 10,000 in January quite a while ago...


What did you take to get through Cibecue creek? At that flow it seems like it would be impossible to get a car across.


----------



## scooby450 (Dec 4, 2008)

At 10k we stopped at Cibecue...if anyone does go soon, be advised the take out at Hoodoo has really grown in and is hard to recognize from the river. As of three weeks ago....


----------



## Jdsampsonite (Dec 7, 2015)

That makes sense it seems like cibecue would become a river at that point. Good to know about hoodoo.


----------

